
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Wants the Country to Think Big - howard941
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/politics-features/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-congress-interview-797214/
======
brodouevencode
It's insane how much the media are turning this woman into a rockstar.

~~~
wpdev_63
It's because she is a rockstar! Here's her interview with
cohen:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD2hD_PZlZ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KD2hD_PZlZ8)

Instead of grandstanding like every single other congressman there, she kept
her points sharp and nailed trump of insurance fraud and tax evasion. She's
not just another run of the mill politician.

~~~
YUMad
Instead of grandstanding, she just put her boyfriend on tax-funded payroll.

Totally not a typical politician.

~~~
coreypreston
Whataboutism.

